# Glock 21 - 45ACP Feeding Issue



## Brad01 (Apr 3, 2008)

My pistols have been breeding in the safe and produced a new little Glock 21 for the family. I'm so proud... Anyway, I reload and my favorite load is 5.9g of Win 231 and a 200g SWC bullet. I check all of my cartridges in a max cartridge gauge. After minor throating and polishing these feed great in my 1911 and another 45 I have. However, I'm getting some failures to go completely into the chanber with my Glock. It has approx 300 rounds fired now. I cleaned it at 150 rounds. Do you think this will improve in another 100-200 rounds or do I need to do a little fluff and buff? Any ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If the cartridge is going through the gauge check it should be fine in the Glock unless there is lead building up in the camber and not letting the bullet seat. Take the barrel out and drop a cartridge in and see what is happening. Are you using a taper die? The casing should measure .470" at the case mouth with the bullet seated. Let us know what you come up with.:smt033


----------



## Brad01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Update: I measured several of my cartridges at the crimp area. They ran 0.471. I tried lowering the die to tighten the crimp and the crimp increased to 0.472-3. Confused, I measured some factory loads and they measured 0.472-0.474. I reloaded a lot about 20 years ago but haven't since then and I seem to remember this being a sensitive measurement for 45ACP loads. At that time, Lee used a combination crimp that was supposed to be a blend of roll and taper crimp. I switched to a Hornaday crimp die and fixed the problem. According to Lee's lit, their die is a modified crimp die now. I guess I could order a taper die. I was also concerned about the crimp measurement. I don't think I could crimp it to 0.470 but I seem to remember that being the goal from years ago. Any further thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You shouldn't be firing lead bullets in a Glock. It's dangerous with the polygonal rifling. Even though .45ACP is low pressure, be prepared for an eventual kaBoom.


----------



## Brad01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike, First, I'm pretty sure that my issue is NOT the type of bullets I'm using. It's a relaoding/die adjustment issue. Second, I'm NOT using lead bullets. Third, why would you assume I was? I certainly did NOT indicate I was using lead bullets. Fourth, I even clean my pistols occassioanlly. Mike, sometimes you have the most useful opinions on this forum and sometimes you are just a troll adding ABOSOUTELY NOTHING RELEVANT to the topic being discussed. Seems to have no pattern. Guess you fell into the latter category this time. I look forward to your other posts providing you don't discuss holsters; you blast any and all exccept your employers. Yes, I ahd one of those from you too. My personal favorite was when you declared another brand ILLEGAL. That one was special even for you. Better luck next time.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> You shouldn't be firing lead bullets in a Glock. It's dangerous with the polygonal rifling. Even though .45ACP is low pressure, be prepared for an eventual kaBoom.


Ditto, +1, and all that.
I wouldn't think a SWC bullet would even do well in any semi-auto versus regular round ball ammo anyway without issues. I might suggest you buy an aftermarket barrel for the G21 and it might take care of the issues you're having. I don't know of anyone who would suggest using lead bullets in a factory Glock barrel.


> 200g SWC bullet


SWC=semi wad-cutter no? I never knew they made those out of anything but lead. My bad---learn something every day I reckon. Thanks for today's education.


----------



## Brad01 (Apr 3, 2008)

One more time... I AM NOT USING LEAD BULLETS. I'm using a 200grain SWC completley covered in copper. You can not see lead anywhere. Even on the bottom they are completely covered in copper. A 200gr SWC is very common 45ACP load in competition as you get good accuracy, they are usually cheaper than 230gr, make major easier and leave clean holes which score easier, hence my interest. If anybody is interested, the ones I have are made by Rainier and sold by Midway. In large quantities, the freight is included.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Got you. I've never heard of them until now. But the shape of a SWC bullet is the same as the lead ones correct? I could see them feeding well in a 1911, but any other modern semi-auto------well, I just don't know about that. See, in the 1911, part of the feed ramp is part of the frame no? Glocks in particular have a very sharp angled ramp and it is very short. Just my opinion as to why those SWC bullets may not feed well at all in the Glock, jacketed OR lead.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

They do make the 200gr in the flat point and the hollow point also. I realize you want to use the same bullets for all of your 45 autos, but you might need something different in that Glock like the FP or HP? I only have one 45acp pistol currently and that's a P220. My previous G21 and G30 just didn't work well for me. Everything I have pistol-wise gets carried at one time or another. I carry 24/7.


----------



## Brad01 (Apr 3, 2008)

You are right, I would like to use the same load in all my 45s and if I go back to IPSC shooting then I will need to make "major" classification. I haven't shot or reloaded much for almost 20 years so what I remember is outdated somewhat. While I had considerable experience at that time, it was with one load and one pistol so in a sense, it is almost useless today. Thanks for the heads up on the Glock ramps. I haven't kept count but I suspect I'm getting about 10%, maybe a little less, that don't go completely into the chanber. They appear to hold out about 1/8 inch. I can hit the back of the slide moderatelywith my left hand and they always go in. Never had one jam tightly or require more than a moderate slap. A couple didn't go much more than halfway and I just racked the slide ejecting them. They shot the next time through the magazine. I hope this makes sense. Thanks for all the ideas. I figured as popular as the glocks were somebody would chime in that used them in IPSC or similar competition with a similar load.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php?do=page&template=forum_guidelines

This thread is closed.


----------

